# best place to buy domains



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone know where the best place to buy domains is? I was thinking godaddy.com, but are there any cheaper and GOOD ones? Thanks.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

i use www.1and1.com, found them pretty good


----------



## pocketangel (Jul 13, 2005)

I got one at Omnis.com. Free domain, hosting reasonable and reliable.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

1and1.com BAD!

www.namecheap.com GOOD

Godaddy is fine too.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

what probs you had with 1and1 cheese? would be interested to know, thanks.

Heard that with godaddy, that they are quite aggressive in selling you stuff (when u buy a domain, by default a lot of extra features are added for extra cost), is this true?


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes. I changed my mind about godaddy. I always add the domain to the cart to look for extra costs. Found them with GoDaddy.com


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you talking about 1and1.com in the US or 1and1.co.uk ?

I've read in the UK theres much better support.

Here, if you ever want to move your domain away from 1and1, theres basically no easy way to do so. If you want to renew your domain/move it, you have to fax a report to them. Just a bunch of annoyances that could be avoided by paying another 3 bucks a year.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

that would be it then cheese, i use the UK one. Only used the tech support once and service was good (no waiting on phone and guy knew the answer to my question). Havent moved anything away from them, so will see what happens if i ever do.


----------



## ruuz (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are some domain registrars

http://www.godaddy.com
http://www.enom.com
http://www.moniker.com
http://www.namecheap.com
http://www.domainsite.com

Let me know if you still want more names. Sometimes some people do need registrars that allow payments by paypal. Sometimes some people needs registrars that accepts payments from unverified paypal accounts. And some people do ask for registrars that has lower prices.


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

namecheap.com is the best. Easy, simple and cheap.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I used godaddy, and paid 9 bucks. Never had a problem with them, their support was excellent also.

I have never used 1and1, but their prices are cheaper.


----------



## ruuz (Apr 3, 2007)

knight_47 said:


> I used godaddy, and paid 9 bucks. Never had a problem with them, their support was excellent also.


If you want to use godaddy then also look for coupon codes.

That will save you 10% or $1 on the registrations depending on the coupon code used.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

GoDaddy coupon codes, get em while their hot, at least three 1.00 off and a .99 cent .info coupons.


----------



## pcnerd1 (Apr 3, 2007)

I've used a dozen companies, but Godaddy is the best. A lot of the cheaper registars take for ever (as much as 48 hours) to change DNS info. I have bought 7 or 8 domains from godaddy and they usually only take a few hours to update DNS info. Never had a problem with anything from them!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I would prefer to get a domain name from a company that doesn't have hosting as they would want your nameservers to point to them and might give you trouble if you try to change it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

MMJ said:


> I would prefer to get a domain name from a company that doesn't have hosting as they would want your nameservers to point to them and might give you trouble if you try to change it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Very good point! :up:


----------



## maxartone (May 15, 2007)

Stay away from enom.com The are really bad. And their reseller needa.com are evil. I spent the last two weeks in hell trying to leave them. Use anyone but them.


----------



## Erkengel (May 14, 2007)

I win mine in competitions.


----------



## The Stealthy One (May 15, 2007)

CoasterFreak said:


> Anyone know where the best place to buy domains is? I was thinking godaddy.com, but are there any cheaper and GOOD ones? Thanks.


GoDaddy is the best that I have found so far, though I do not like their new control panel. Namecheap.com is pretty good (and cheaper than GoDaddy), but they do not offer quite as many features.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

The Stealthy One said:


> GoDaddy is the best that I have found so far, though I do not like their new control panel. Namecheap.com is pretty good (and cheaper than GoDaddy), but they do not offer quite as many features.


With coupons Godaddy is cheaper.


----------

